# Cache DNS

## pcmaster

Hola,

Sabéis si es posible consultar la cache del cliente DNS para saber qué direccioens se han resuelto

Tengo un problema y es que en ocasiones me sale en el navegador una pantalla como ésta:

https://subefotos.com/ver/?e843ed9ccf3775b8b11942db22f2eea0o.png

al teclear una URl en el navegador y tengo la duda de si la he tecleado mal y se ha redirigido o si por el contrario la he tecleado bien y petición DNS ha sido interceptada de alguna forma.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Luciernaga

Pooooos...

No es coincidente la URL con el contenido, es decir, el origen NO ES de Orange lo cual hace sospechar...

Más bien parece ser una broma de mal gusto o, que te están "hackeando" la dirección pública.

Si fuera éste mi caso miraría en el Router qué impertinencia existe y "bloquearía" aún más el filtraje.

Suerte   :Shocked: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

He informado a Orange del tema y lo han pasado. A algún otro cliente también le ha salido.

De todas formas parece que el dominio que hay en medio del enlace ya no está activo.

Veremos si vuelve a salir algo similar o no.

----------

## ZaPa

Eso es, claramente algun malware que tienes instalado en tu pc o en el navegador.

Lo que esta haciendo es que detecta tu IP publica, y con esto, detecta que pertenece al operador ORANGE, por lo que, te fabrican la fake web esa para que parezca que es contenido publicado por orange, cuando no es asi.

En caso de que sea sistema windows revisa software instalado y realiza escaneo en busca de virus/spyware. O incluso puede ser una extensión del navegador que este haciendo estas cosas.

Un saludo.

----------

